# Yummy, Yummy, Yummy



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

This classic song by the Ohio Express is the perfect tune for a young rocker to mess with & belt-out improvised leads!! In the key of A.....:rockon2:


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://home.att.net/~bubblegumusic/songyummy.htm


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

The Stray Cat Strut in C is another! :banana:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVn3T-UzgcI


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

danbo said:


> The Stray Cat Strut in C is another! :banana:


A significantly better song :food-smiley-004: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtaCOPPLI6Y


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Yo! Let's hear yours..:wave:


----------

